# Snowforecast.com is at again for Cannon



## Puck it (Nov 22, 2013)

*
27*WEDNESDAY*↑25°  -4c°**↓9°  -13c°*MIDMTN
*SKY CONDITION*
Mostly cloudy with scattered snow showers
*PRECIPITATION*
50% chance for snow. (Potential precip: 1.4in, 35.5mm)


*SNOW POTENTIAL*
We are expecting 19 to 23 inches of snowfall (48 to 58cm)
*WIND*
From the NNW at 15 to 22 MPH.


​


----------



## Tin (Nov 22, 2013)

Even 16-20" for Crotched.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 22, 2013)

Puck it said:


> *
> 27*WEDNESDAY*↑25°  -4c°**↓9°  -13c°*MIDMTN
> *SKY CONDITION*
> Mostly cloudy with scattered snow showers
> ...



Well if that is the case I might use the vouchers sooner than expected. Who knows though

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## octopus (Nov 22, 2013)

is this legit, or  is snow forecast.com always way off?


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 22, 2013)

octopus said:


> is this legit, or is snow forecast.com always way off?



They're way off in the long term, and once it gets 2-3 days out, they manually override the feed and customize the forecast.

But now that Winn is gone, who knows.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 22, 2013)

Now that being said, if certain dynamics get syched up, 1'+ at elevation is completely within reason for this storm.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 22, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> They're way off in the long term, and once it gets 2-3 days out, they manually override the feed and customize the forecast.
> 
> But now that Winn is gone, who knows.



I know it was great when he worked for them. I miss my personal weather forecaster.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 22, 2013)

Nothing against Winn, but it was like that with him as well.  He explained it in an AZ thread last year when I posed the question to him.  Something about default boxes that have to be individually unchecked.  It was a fair and honest explanation.  But the question remains... since when does the default = 2 feet of snow??  The default should be a generic 30 degrees and partly cloudy.  I am totally done looking at their site.  If they continually post that type of bogus info with zero QA how do you know what other elements on the site you can trust?


----------



## octopus (Nov 22, 2013)

also the 50% chance of snow is interesting . so basically it might snow 23" or not at all?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 22, 2013)

octopus said:


> also the 50% chance of snow is interesting . so basically it might snow 23" or not at all?



Sometimes I imagine that is the case especially this early in the season.


----------



## billski (Dec 14, 2013)

There has been a staff turnover, which explains a lot.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 14, 2013)

billski said:


> There has been a staff turnover, which explains a lot.



Actually it was the same before the turnover (mentioned in this thread and discussed in several others).  They just have a crappy template that generates too much bogus info and needs to be overridden with a lot of manual labor.  At least that's how WinnChill explained it when it used to happen on his watch.  If that's the case, they need a total overhaul that saves themselves effort and headache, and saves us the disappoint of having the treat yanked away.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 14, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Actually it was the same before the turnover (mentioned in this thread and discussed in several others).  They just have a crappy template that generates too much bogus info and needs to be overridden with a lot of manual labor.  At least that's how WinnChill explained it when it used to happen on his watch.  If that's the case, they need a total overhaul that saves themselves effort and headache, and saves us the disappoint of having the treat yanked away.



Winnchill is awesome forecasters for us for many Great runs. Will have to find a different website now.


----------



## skiberg (Dec 16, 2013)

Gotta say, they proved very accurate over the past five days forecasting snow at Cannon.


----------

